# carbs in supernoodles



## bev (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi all,

Alex is having supernoodles to eat and hasnt had them in a long time. Checking the carbs it says 17.4 per 100g and the packet is 85g so total of 15 carbs. This seems really low? Not having eaten them for so long we had it in our minds that they were a lot higher in carbs - more like 60 per packet? Anyone know about supernoodles?Bev

p.s. We used to buy batchelors supernoodles but these are Asda basics so wasnt sure they had the carb count right!


----------



## margie (Jun 7, 2014)

Here is the link to the bachelors page for their supernoodles  nutritional info (so you can compare)

http://www.batchelorsrange.co.uk/range/super-noodles/


----------



## Copepod (Jun 8, 2014)

You need to be sure whether you are dealing with cooked or uncooked carbohydrate values.


----------

